# Knitting Pattern Red Hat with Twisted Columns



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that my other new hat pattern- Red Hat with Twisted Columns- is now available in my Ravelry shop for a discounted price of $1.99 till February 27 ( regular price is $2.99)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hat-with-twisted-columns

Have a great weekend!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!! LOVE the red.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I just bought it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Thank you for the link, I just bought it!


Thank you so much, I hope you will enjoy it! 

Disgo, there is a purl st between the columns, and the columns do stand out when the hat is stretched. It's not noticeable in this picture, though. Need to make a better one!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much, I hope you will enjoy it!
> 
> Disgo, there is a purl st between the columns, and the columns do stand out when the hat is stretched. It's not noticeable in this picture, though. Need to make a better one!


Ok, just made one, not the best picture, but you can see the "columns" and "purls" between them.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is so cute on! Love the rows! Thank you so much, your creativity never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lovely! Just downloaded it. Thank you, Yelena.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Lovely! Just downloaded it. Thank you, Yelena.


Thank you so much, Ann! I hope you will enjoy making the hat! Happy knitting! 
Thank you, Everybody, for your compliments and support!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous red hat! I love the design as well. You are talented! ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Design and color are wonderful!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

taznwinston said:


> Thank you for the link, I just bought it!


Me too. Love the pattern and color. Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a beautiful little hat!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Just wanted to let you know that my other new hat pattern- Red Hat with Twisted Columns- is now available in my Ravelry shop for a discounted price of $1.99 till February 27 ( regular price is $2.99)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hat-with-twisted-columns
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Love! Thanks Elena!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty hat


----------



## NoraM76 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

